# Is it possible to run Ubuntu 11.04 in VMware 6?



## jllipke

well I wanted to test Ubuntu to change the OS but I can't find Ubuntu 8.04 for download anywhere.

Is it possible to get Ubuntu 11.04 on VMware 6?

Any answers would be appreciated


----------



## NyxCharon

If you still want the old 8.04(If i'm reading your post right), it's here:
http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/

Otherwise, yes you can install 11.04 in VMware 6, though I personally would rather use virtualbox that that. I find VMware way to bloated. 
https://www.virtualbox.org/

Just download Ubuntu, make a new VM, and mount the iso and install.


----------

